# My father...and my Mother



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

We went to my wife's extended family reunion. Her second cousin-in-law twice removed (or something like that) was talking about her parents who had passed some time ago. Her father was a pastor in Texas.

She said:

"My father was a man of God, and so was my mother."

It was all I could do to not burst out laughing:lol:, as well as most of the people in attendance.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

dmspen said:


> We went to my wife's extended family reunion. Her second cousin-in-law twice removed (or something like that) was talking about her parents who had passed some time ago. Her father was a pastor in Texas.
> 
> She said:
> 
> ...


"If your mother is your father, then your aunt's your uncle too.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

rsblaski said:


> "If your mother is your father, then your aunt's your uncle too.


That's what my brother/cousin said too!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I am my own grandpa.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

Nick said:


> I am my own grandpa.


Do you take yourself to the ice cream store when visiting yourself?


----------

